# installation du plugin java sur mozilla 1.2.1

## Nectroom

Voici une astuce pour l'installation du plugin java sur mozilla 1.2.1  

( si compilé avec gcc 3.X ).  

la machine virtuelle  de sun : "sun-jdk-1.4.1" étant précompilée avec une version < gcc 3.X et non compatible, il faut donc compiler la "sun-j2sdk-1.4.0" mais avant ça, changer la ligne: 

export MILESTONE="gentoo" par export MILESTONE="fcs" dans l'ebuild correspondant.  

(/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-j2sdk/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3.ebuild dans mon cas)  

Ceci permet d'avoir un nom de version sans le "-gentoo" à la fin, ce que quelques sites exigent.  

# emerge sun-jdk-1.4.1.01 ( nécessaire pour la compilation de j2sdk )   

# emerge unmerge openmotif  

(si installé, car pose des problèmes lors de l'emerge de j2sdk)   

# cd /usr/portage/sun-j2sdk 

# ebuild sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3.ebuild digest  

(pour regénérer les checksums de l'ebuild ) 

# emerge sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3.ebuild  + un gros ZzZz  :Smile: 

( suivant les dernière versions disponibles, ici la r3 est masquée )  

# emerge openmotif  

(pour réinstaller openmotif )  

# java-config --set-system-vm=sun-j2sdk-1.4.0   

ouvrir mozilla et regarder si les plugins sont bien installés  

( Help/About Plug-ins )  

puis les tester ( site_de_test fournit par chim sur l'irc )   

bonne chance  :Smile: 

( ceci est en très grande partie inspiré du post_de_ghoti sur le forum de www.unixtech.be, merci à lui pour son aide )Last edited by Nectroom on Sun Feb 23, 2003 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Acetone

j'ai poste la meme chose y'a pas tres longtemps.. cf plus bas  :Wink: 

Enfin, ca fait pas de mal de le redire =)

----------

## arlequin

Aaahh !! ça fait plaisir.. je n'ai pas encore essayé, mais vu que je n'arrivais pas à faire marcher les applets java sous mozilla, ça m'intéresse au plus haut point !!

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## vibidoo

Pour Mozilla + Java + flash 

je me suis servis de ce  How to 

J'ai recommencer 2 fois , la deuxième j'ai vraiment suivi ligne par ligne et ça à marché

La première fois ça à pas trop marché car les bin récupérés sur le site Sun c'est pas les bon 

les bon fichiers sont ici     

http://wwws.sun.com/software/java2/download.htmlLast edited by vibidoo on Fri Feb 14, 2003 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vibidoo

pour la partie 5

il faut faire 

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge sun-j2sdk 

```

il y aura une erreur car il vous demande les fichiers header et scsl

http://wwws.sun.com/software/java2/download.html

sur le site c'est un peu mal expliqué c'est pour ça que lors de ma première install je me suis planté 

```

Java[tm] 2 SDK 1.4.1      |    download                <--- ici le scsl

                          |   download(Mozilla binairies)  <--- ici le header

```

pour le scsl , les fichiers sont déjà joint inutile de faire la manip préconisé lors de l'erreur d'émerge

----------

## Nectroom

 *Acetone wrote:*   

> j'ai poste la meme chose y'a pas tres longtemps.. cf plus bas 
> 
> Enfin, ca fait pas de mal de le redire =)

 

desolé, en fait j'étais partis pour le poster sur gentoofr mais suite a des problèmes avec leurs scripts je suis venus ici.

et pour les problèmes de download, c'est vrai que j'aurais du êtres plus complet  :Sad:    ( merci a vibidoo de m'avoir completé )

----------

## ghoti

 *Nectroom wrote:*   

>  ( 5 h 40 sur mon Athlon Thun 1.4)

 

Bigre! Moi j'avais observé +/- 5h00 avec mon celeron 566@805.

Avec un Thun 1.4 on s'attendrait pourtant à moitié moins?

Tu as une explication? Manque de RAM, CFLAGS aggessifs, autres processus gourmands ... ?

----------

## Nectroom

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Nectroom wrote:*    ( 5 h 40 sur mon Athlon Thun 1.4) 
> 
> Bigre! Moi j'avais observé +/- 5h00 avec mon celeron 566@805.
> 
> Avec un Thun 1.4 on s'attendrait pourtant à moitié moins?
> ...

 

2 emerge en //  :Smile:  + xfree + kde + un seti@home oublié  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Nectroom wrote:*   

> un seti@home oublié 

 

Si je ne m'abuse, Seti@home (comme son "collégue" Folding@home) n'utilise que les cycles machine inutilisés.

Donc je ne pense pas (à moins qu tu l'aies mis en priorité haute) qu'il changera beaucoup les performances de ta compilation...

Par contre, lancer deux compils en parallèle, c'est autre chose  :Wink: 

----------

## Nectroom

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si je ne m'abuse, Seti@home (comme son "collégue" Folding@home) n'utilise que les cycles machine inutilisés.
> 
> Donc je ne pense pas (à moins qu tu l'aies mis en priorité haute) qu'il changera beaucoup les performances de ta compilation...
> ...

 

oui il est "sensé" juste utiliser l'idle mais en fait ici c'est la GUI Qt qui la lancé avec une boucle infinie de recherche d'un fichier de configuration ( qui n'existait pas ) , mais je ne l'avais pas remarqué avant de quiter l'ordis ( vu que les compiles prenaient de toute façon le cpu a 100%  :Smile:  ) 

faudra que je test une fois dans des conditions un peu + normales .... :Smile: 

enfin ça prouve encore une fois la stabilitée du system en hautes charges ....

----------

## Chim

J'ai oublié de dire merci à Nectroom. 

donc voila, je corrige mon erreur

MERCI

----------

## Nectroom

 *Chim wrote:*   

> J'ai oublié de dire merci à Nectroom. 
> 
> donc voila, je corrige mon erreur
> 
> MERCI

 

de rien , mais il ne faut pas oublier ghoti car c'est lui qui a fait le boulot  :Smile: 

encore merci à toi ghoti    :Very Happy: 

----------

## crevette

Y a possibilité que gardé le flag gtk2 pour compiler le plugin car j'aimerai garder la compatibilité de l'interface Gnome

----------

## Saturn

bonjour,

J'ai suivi les instructions  à la lettre, mais le plugin ne fonctionne pas.

En faisant "which java", j'obtiens: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.01/bin/java

Si je tape la commande: java-config--set-system-vm=sun-j2sdk-1.4.0 

j'ai une erreur "sun-j2sdk-1.4.0 not found"

Pourtant j'ai bien compilé sun-j2sdk!

emerge -p sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B    ] x11-libs/openmotif (from pkg dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3)

[ebuild    UD] dev-java/sun-j2sdk-1.4.0-r3 [1.4.1]

Qu'elqu'un peut m'aider?

Merci

----------

## vibidoo

 :Sad: 

heu je me suis rendu compte d'un truc 

mon install supporte Javascript et non les applets Java !!   :Mad: 

j'avais été sur cette page pour testé .

----------

## ghoti

 *Saturn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En faisant "which java", j'obtiens: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1.01/bin/java
> 
> Si je tape la commande: java-config--set-system-vm=sun-j2sdk-1.4.0 
> ...

 

Dans la page de man de java-config, il est indiqué :

 *Quote:*   

> OPTIONS
> 
>       [...]
> 
> --list-available-vms
> ...

 

Par exemple, chez moi :

```
bash-2.05b# java-config  --list-available-vms

[sun-jdk-1.4.0] Sun JDK 1.4.0 (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.0) 

[sun-j2sdk-1.4.0] Sun JDK 1.4.0 (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-j2sdk-1.4.0) 

```

Les noms à utiliser apparaissent entre crochets en début de ligne.

A mon avis, dans ton cas, tu verras sans doute apparaître [sun-j2sdk-1.4.1.01]

C'est ce nom qu'il faut indiquer (sans les crochets)

----------

## ERICB

Une moyen plus facile pour java est d'installer la version blackdown-jre-1.4.1 qui est maské....et ensuite ne pas oublier de faire le lien symbolique pour le plugin dans le répertoire de plugins mozilla.

----------

## vibidoo

mais est ce que les applets java passe ?

Car je viens de refaire la manip sur une machine et j'ai que Javascript et non les applets java   :Confused: 

----------

